# Super Dmz 2.0 Rx



## stack87 (Mar 21, 2013)

So basically ive been working out for almost 2 years now, began reading about this product a couple weeks ago and decided to try it out an order it, I already know i have to cleanse out my liver before use but besides that can I take this product alone for the 4 weeks im directed to take it? Of course besides my typical multi vitamins and fish oils and protein, please someone let me know, im 25 6 foot tall and weigh 172


----------



## Z499 (Mar 21, 2013)

Run some milk thistle too an take 1 cap upon waking up and 1 cap Pre workout unless you workout before noon. If that be the case, then 1 cap Pre workout then 1 cap around 4-5 pm, that's how I run all my orals


----------



## VolcomX311 (Mar 22, 2013)

I recommend running ACS during your cycle.  Super DMZ 2.0 is a pretty strong PH.  Orbit Nutrition - Buy Advanced Cycle Support For A Low Cost


----------



## stack87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Z499 said:


> Run some milk thistle too an take 1 cap upon waking up and 1 cap Pre workout unless you workout before noon. If that be the case, then 1 cap Pre workout then 1 cap around 4-5 pm, that's how I run all my orals





So now im just thinking about buying advanced cycle support and anabolic matrix rx to go with it and e- control for post cycle do you think thats all I need to be on the safe side?


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 24, 2013)

Take LIV52DS WITH THIS. I had to drink tons of water, Gatorade and 2k of taurine to handle the lower back pumps, but I have to do this with all orals, have fun, SDMZ is a good product.


----------



## stack87 (Mar 25, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Take LIV52DS WITH THIS. I had to drink tons of water, Gatorade and 2k of taurine to handle the lower back pumps, but I have to do this with all orals, have fun, SDMZ is a good product.





Please help me out with this, should I really take a pct with it? Thats the last thing I feel like I should know, is their any otc product I can get if so


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 25, 2013)

The best thing to do would be to diet correctly and put on some weight before running this but we are past that step so yes, run a PCT. Take some liver support. Be very careful on taking this if you have any health issues.


----------



## stack87 (Mar 26, 2013)

Can anyone help me out with a site I can purchase a ptc from or anything thats over the counter please let me know


----------



## stack87 (Mar 26, 2013)

JCBourne said:


> The best thing to do would be to diet correctly and put on some weight before running this but we are past that step so yes, run a PCT. Take some liver support. Be very careful on taking this if you have any health issues.




So basically now im thinking about running this program, can you let me know what you think about it... 


First 4 weeks 

Milk thistle     2 pills 
Anabolic matrix rx   2 pills 
advanced cycle support   2 pills
super dmz 2.0    2 pill
fish oil  4 pills
multi vitamin  2 pills



Last 8 weeks

advanced cycle support 2 pills
anabolic matrix rx 2 pills
clomid 100/75/50/50


----------



## pilip99 (Mar 26, 2013)

I would personally run IronMag Labs E-CONTROL Rx 2.0 the new e control or at least have it on hand for PCT. PCT looks decent bro


----------



## vicious 13 (Mar 26, 2013)

Whoops stoned.....


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 26, 2013)

Orbit Nutrition - Buy Advanced Cycle Support For A Low Cost   This is my go 2 cycle support supp! Very popular and has milk thistle in it. 




stack87 said:


> So basically ive been working out for almost 2 years now, began reading about this product a couple weeks ago and decided to try it out an order it, I already know i have to cleanse out my liver before use but besides that can I take this product alone for the 4 weeks im directed to take it? Of course besides my typical multi vitamins and fish oils and protein, please someone let me know, im 25 6 foot tall and weigh 172


----------



## VolcomX311 (Mar 27, 2013)

stack87 said:


> So basically now im thinking about running this program, can you let me know what you think about it...
> 
> 
> First 4 weeks
> ...



You don't really need to run Milk Thistle if you're going to run Advanced Cycle Support, there's already Milk Thistle in it


----------



## pilip99 (Mar 27, 2013)

didnt catch the milk thistle in his layout haha; you should be gtg! make sure to hydrate well , it goes a very long way!

if back pumps occur, which I think most likely will down the line... taurine Orbit Nutrition - Buy Prima Force Taurine At A Discount will be your best friend


----------

